# Surcingle belts under $30?



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

All the surcingle belts I have found are around $30. Can you get a quality one for any less? What do you think of these at ?


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

The standard vendor is:

https://elizab.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EB&Category_Code=lm-belts


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

That blue belt with the thin red stripe looks like the same belt I bought at Orvis a few months ago. It's a nice, well-made item - my favorite belt, at the moment.



They look identical to me. And the C&B belt is at a $20.00 discount to the same at Orvis.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

The buckles on the Orvis belts are different.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WindsorNot said:


> The standard vendor is:
> 
> https://elizab.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EB&Category_Code=lm-belts


The price comes to $35 if you want the quality feathered edge, though.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

^Different angle, perhaps? The belt I have on came from Orvis, but looks like the C&B. Or maybe the buckle has indeed changed since I bought mine.

The Leatherman surcingle belt, striped or solid, goes for $28.00. They make great belts. You'd have to add feathered tab edges and stitching to get one of these to look like either the Orvis or C&B offerings - $7.00 more. Of course, you could add that ol' Gator Look to the tabs on the Leatherman belt for another $7.00:


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Not really responsive to DGR's original question, because these are rather overpriced, but I've always enjoyed the ones here.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I would say no. The only exceptions are ebay, the thrift exchange and maybe the Orvis tent sale.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input, all. $30 appears to be the going rate.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

20% off Eliza b. Use code dad11.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Jovan said:


> The price comes to $35 if you want the quality feathered edge, though.


I don't see how the feathered edge has any more quality that their standard belts.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

maximar said:


> 20% off Eliza b. Use code dad11.


This is the best price you will get for Leather Man's quality belts (which are a bargain even at full list).


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I couldn't help it. In for 1. Thanks for the code, maximar.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Just purchased two also; the discount code was the clincher. Thanks, maximar!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone know their surcingles are made with cotton, wool, or a blend? Not that it really matters...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the discount code! I picked up a macrame belt for myself and a little something for the missus.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

maximar said:


> 20% off Eliza b. Use code dad11.


Thanks!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Anyone know their surcingles are made with cotton, wool, or a blend? Not that it really matters...


By definition, surcingle is wool. Not sure about blends, but if it were all cotton, it would be a web belt, and not a surcingle.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I must be missing something here. Is there an option on their website to order a plain surcingle belt without a motif? I just want to order a belt in maroon such as this one: https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_surcingle_detail.php?id=BT6836B

I found it; silly me :icon_pale:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Sorry, does anybody happen to know what the shipping charge is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

$8.50


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Titus_A said:


> Not really responsive to DGR's original question, because these are rather overpriced, but I've always enjoyed the ones here.


I have one with the flag of my native state, TN. These are made by Eliza B and are great quality.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> $8.50


I see why their belts are very reasonable; they make it up in the shipping costs. 

Why so much for just a BELT?


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> I see why their belts are very reasonable; they make it up in the shipping costs.
> 
> Why so much for just a BELT?


Eh, I agree to some extent about the shipping, but it really does cost a bit to send via anything with tracking anymore - even USPS with delivery confirmation. I don't know what Eliza B. uses and am not inclined to check out just to see, but it's kind of what you have to expect.

I love the ability to customize and select exactly what you want - yeah, you're paying retail price instead of a "discount store price" but for the quality and so on and the ease - I'll take it. That said, one of my favorite summer belts is a Vineyard Vines standard from Filene's.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

USPS is the carrier, and I believe it's by Priority Mail. They ship the belt in a ziploc bag within a padded mailer. If you consider postage runs about $5 for one belt, the mailer costs maybe 40-60 cents wholesale, say 15 cents for the bag and then the labor....well, maybe they do make some profit, but $28 for a highly customizable D-ring belt also seems a bargain to me.

Somehow I don't feel squeezed.

Preston makes comparable belts to Leatherman, and at a slightly lower price, but I don't know of a retailer that carries their surcingles (only the ribbon belts).


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/surcingle_belts.php



DoghouseReilly said:


> Anyone know their surcingles are made with cotton, wool, or a blend? Not that it really matters...


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

It costs more than you think to ship something these days and free shipping is something only really feasible for a larger outfit. Even then, it means an increased price for the product. Better to have it broken out separate than hidden in the cost of the item.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> USPS is the carrier, and I believe it's by Priority Mail. They ship the belt in a ziploc bag within a padded mailer. If you consider postage runs about $5 for one belt, the mailer costs maybe 40-60 cents wholesale, say 15 cents for the bag and then the labor....well, maybe they do make some profit, but $28 for a highly customizable D-ring belt also seems a bargain to me.
> 
> Somehow I don't feel squeezed.


Agreed. The 8.50 is a flat rate for one or many belts. With the Father's day discount code, you're starting at 22.40 per belt before shipping. For a brand-new belt you can customize, that seems like a bargain to me. Buy a few and spread the shipping cost. Geez. If that's too much, hit the thrifts.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

C. Sharp said:


> https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/surcingle_belts.php


Are these also made by Leatherman?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

*Stitch*

I can't make out if this is brown or yellow stitch from Leatherman?

https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_belts_surcingle_detail.php?id=BT6836B


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I am showing that they come in cotton and wool. You will find that when it comes to American made belts like this Leatherman and a contract maker called Barrons-Hunter have most of the market. You will find that Barrons-Hunter also does work for Press.



Brio1 said:


> Are these also made by Leatherman?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> It costs more than you think to ship something these days and free shipping is something only really feasible for a larger outfit. Even then, it means an increased price for the product. Better to have it broken out separate than hidden in the cost of the item.


That said, Leatherman did have an active free shipping code for some time (just checked, and it's now expired). Considering they offer discounts, and remain an US-based manufacturer, it's really hard to fault them.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Another option https://www.tuttlecatalog.com/cat/sale-mens-belts.cfm/id/7250


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

C. Sharp said:


> Another option https://www.tuttlecatalog.com/cat/sale-mens-belts.cfm/id/7250


Yes, it is quite reasonable. It is a pity that there are few colors left in my size (36-38).

Do you happen to know their shipping charge?

Thank you.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Brio1 said:


> Yes, it is quite reasonable. It is a pity that there are few colors left in my size (36-38).
> 
> Do you happen to know their shipping charge?
> 
> Thank you.


You know that on most sites you can put the item in the shopping cart and see what they charge for shc, right?

Brian


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

10-4, I'm aware of this. However, some sites require that one create an account, thereby disclosing more personal information before confirming the shipping fee. I suspect the intention of this it to "spring" the inordinate fee after the painstaking process and discourage any canceling of the order.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Not trying to be facetious, but I thought it said "free shipping" at the top. I think you have to sign up for a newsletter, though.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Doesn't it say "free shipping" at the top?


Ha, is it ever that simple? There is the presence of an asterisk, after all. I discovered upon registering that "it may not be combined with other offers", and in any case they are out of most colors in my size.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

https://www.tuttlecatalog.com/service.cfm/shipping


Brio1 said:


> Yes, it is quite reasonable. It is a pity that there are few colors left in my size (36-38).
> 
> Do you happen to know their shipping charge?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> 10-4, I'm aware of this. However, some sites require that one create an account, thereby disclosing more personal information before confirming the shipping fee. I suspect the intention of this it to "spring" the inordinate fee after the painstaking process and discourage any canceling of the order.


It's usually more to add you to their email lists, if not share/sell it with others.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Something for something.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Anyone know their surcingles are made with cotton, wool, or a blend? Not that it really matters...


I now have too many Leatherman belts, surcingle, and otherwise, and will be purchasing more. The surcingle feels like wool, though it might be a wool blend. I find them to be quality products.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> It's usually more to add you to their email lists, if not share/sell it with others.


Legally, they are not allowed to share or sell your information to anyone without your permission.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I was speaking more generally, not specifically of LM, but as I'm sure you know, many make such statements in their terms but share or sell contact information regardless.

One way of seeing this in action (if you suspect a business), is to sign up with erroneous contact information and a dedicated email account. You can then see if you get unsolicited email, and if you get any junk mail (by post) with the misspelled name you gave.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info about Leatherman on this thread. I just ordered a few belts.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Pro-tip: It's fairly easy to find leatherman belts on ebay for very little if youre not extremely picky/are looking for a fairly usual combos. I got a sailboat motif and a duck motif belt, each for less than $7. Just stay away from the size 34s! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

I use a size 34, but you won't loose an auction to me if the belts are used. Belts conform to the wearer's body. I will never buy used belts or used shoes. Once they are broken in to the original owner's body, they are no longer suitable for me to wear.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmm, would dry cleaning a surcingle be possible if it has leather tabs?

I know the basic cotton and nylon backed ribbon belts would theoretically be washable (and possibly shrink back to original proportions), but I wonder what can be done with a wool surcingle short of spot cleaning.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Phenom said:


> I use a size 34, but you won't loose an auction to me if the belts are used. Belts conform to the wearer's body. I will never buy used belts or used shoes. Once they are broken in to the original owner's body, they are no longer suitable for me to wear.


From what I can tell, both belts I've bought are unworn. At least not to any extent. Perhaps people think it would be cool to own a motif belt, wear it once and get a snide remark, and decide they can't do GTH?



Taken Aback said:


> Hmmm, would dry cleaning a surcingle be possible if it has leather tabs?


 I've dry cleaned jackets with suede patches and/or leather buttons, so I imagine it wouldn't be much of an issue. Keep in mind wool is far more washable than most people imagine. I put my nice merino sweaters in the washer with woolite on a cold/delicate cycle and theyre fine, just remember to block and air dry it flat. I imagine a sponge and a bucket of water and detergent would be fine on wool surcingle, especially if you wore it till it dried (prevent shrinking).


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Nico01 said:


> Pro-tip: It's fairly easy to find leatherman belts on ebay for very little if youre not extremely picky/are looking for a fairly usual combos. I got a sailboat motif and a duck motif belt, each for less than $7. Just stay away from the size 34s! :icon_smile_big:


Trafalgar ones used to be common and there are still some on eBay, so there's another keyword to use.

New Leatherman at 20% off seems a good deal though.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

maximar said:


> 20% off Eliza b. Use code dad11.


A tip of the hat for the coupon code. Just placed my most recent order, and I thank you for the generous savings.

I'm now starting to run out of room for my Leatherman belts but find it's hard to pass them up. I live in khakis and find them an affordable way to create an almost endless variety of ensembles. They can work great with Targyles too!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Although I have posted about it previously somewhere, I forgot to reiterate that LEBO (Lands' End Business Outfitters) has had a surcingle-thickness khaki-colored cotton web belt with leather tabs for some time. It's made in the USA, and if you are priced out of actual surcingle, this can be had for less than $20, and even free shipping if LEBO or LE have a deal on.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh wow. That is a good deal. Shame they only have khaki.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> Although I have posted about it previously somewhere, I forgot to reiterate that LEBO (Lands' End Business Outfitters) has had a surcingle-thickness khaki-colored cotton web belt with leather tabs for some time. It's made in the USA, and if you are priced out of actual surcingle, this can be had for less than $20, and even free shipping if LEBO or LE have a deal on.


What color pants/shorts would khaki look best with?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

This weekend I dropped by my local Goodwill and found belt hiding behind a bunch of vinyl, animal print 80's belts. It's a Preston Ribbon belt and I picked it up for $1.99. I have to say that the quality is much better than the standard Leatherman Ltd. offerings. The leather tabs have feathered edges with matching stitching and the leather is supple, not stiff like LM's top grain tabs. The buckle is also solid brass with a slightly more rounded shape and a notch so the post lays centered. I have yet to receive my LM belt with the feathered edge tabs so I can't compare the two head to head, but even if the quality is comparable, the nautical Preston Leather belts can be found for about $24 versus LM's $35.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hardline_42: That would be a great deal if they had solid colour ones without the overlay. Not ready to jump into the overlaid surcingle thing full steam.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been posting about Preston for some time, often in the light of overwhelming LM adoration, and have to agree that they make a comparable belt. I've always considered the two as the Coke and Pepsi of the ribbon belt market. However, LM has the edge with direct sales, while Preston only does wholesale to retailers. That seems to keep them off the radar for many, as not every retailer places the Preston name at the forefront. Also, Preston Ribbon (aka Preston Leather) is one side of Ebinger Leather, and it may be that the leather belt side of the business is favored when it comes to promotion.

Either way, thanks for posting another retailer who carries them. Until now, I have been getting them at preppyprincess.com, who is very accessible and willing to swap ribbons, web or buckle colors in their orders to anything listed on the Preston Ribbon site. If Cape Annie will too, then I may give her a shot next time, as she has an even lower price (+ $6.95 shipping), although PP do have promos that may beat that price from time to time. Still, I think Preston belts are probably cheaper than LM anywhere you find them.

I still remain a LM fan, though. Whether due to a promo, or different styles (LM does have more styles of belts) available, I still order from them.



Jovan said:


> hardline_42: That would be a great deal if they had solid colour ones without the overlay. Not ready to jump into the overlaid surcingle thing full steam.


Preston does make surcingle belts, although the ones hardline_42 is posting about, and that Cape Annie has, are cotton web ribbon belts.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I'll start with a Leatherman first, in that case. One can't get Preston belts directly it seems.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> Until now, I have been getting them at preppyprincess.com, who is very accessible and willing to swap ribbons, web or buckle colors in their orders to anything listed on the Preston Ribbon site. If Cape Annie will too, then I may give her a shot next time, as she has an even lower price (+ $6.95 shipping)...


 Cape Annie's "Special Order" belts are . Same price as the OTR belts. Good call on pointing out these aren't surcingle.  I got confused between this thread and the "GTH Belt" thread.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

She(?) makes no mention of the buckle, but I'll assume she would accept that switch too. PP doesn't have all the swatches on their site either (compared to Preston).


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I think I'll start with a Leatherman first, in that case. One can't get Preston belts directly it seems.


To this day, I haven't found a retailer that has the Preston surcingles in regular stock, but maybe one of the aforementioned shops will quote you a price that is still more reasonable than LM's price.


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

I just received one of the Cutter & Buck belts in navy, and it is very nice. The color is true navy -- very dark, almost black. The buckle is thick and heavy, and the leather thick and supple. It's marked "Made in USA", too.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

There is a current coupon for $25 off of a purchase of over $50. I managed to pick up this belt for almost half-price!


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Who knew there were so many belt makers, I'm a loyalist to Leatherman but may have to sneak behind their backs for a $24 belt from Preston.



Brio1 said:


> There is a current coupon for $25 off of a purchase of over $50. I managed to pick up this belt for almost half-price!


Can you provide that coupon please?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

*Code*



inq89 said:


> Who knew there were so many belt makers, I'm a loyalist to Leatherman but may have to sneak behind their backs for a $24 belt from Preston.
> 
> Can you provide that coupon please?


It was an email coupon: 114499

Valid at retail stores only until June 19th.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't think I've ever paid more than a dollar for one. Thrift stores carry them by the bale, it seems. You'll have your selection and the price is just right.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Not at the thrifts I've frequented. When I do see them, they are usually alone among leather belts, and often in bad shape.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep looking. Try different thrifts. Persist and your day will come. That's how it seems to work with clothing, in my experience.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Of course. I do see them, just not often, and certainly not bales of them. That's the stuff of thrift dreams.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> By definition, surcingle is wool. Not sure about blends, but if it were all cotton, it would be a web belt, and not a surcingle.


I just asked this question on the forum. It is somewhat deceptive to advertise a surcingle belt that is made with all cotton. Thanks for your perspective on this matter.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

*Torino*

Sierra Trading Post currently have some from .

I got a couple and they're rather nice.

Regards,


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Those are nice. A nice price too. Worth considering if you were looking to buy one.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Same belt that O'Connell's sells. Also, Orvis is having a 20% off already reduced sale this weekend.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*PSA: LE Surcingle Belt ($9.99)*

Lands' End Surcingle (Wool blend) belt (With jacquard motif ribbon ala LM & Preston) $9.99

*Navy w/ ship steering wheel:*








https://s7.landsend.com/is/image/LandsEnd/399303_AG11_LF_TVY?op_sharpen=1&scl=1 [Big image]

*Khaki w/ anchors:*








https://s7.landsend.com/is/image/LandsEnd/399303_AG11_LF_KHA?op_sharpen=1&scl=1 [Big image]

I don't own either of these (yet), but their being listed as being imported has me wondering if their quality is as up to snuff as the US made cotton web variety from LEBO (which is fantastic, btw). The designs pale in comparison to Leather Man and Preston, but they might make good entry-level belts (especially if a free shipping/discount code is applicable).


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Lands' End Surcingle (Wool blend) belt (With jacquard motif ribbon ala LM & Preston) $9.99
> 
> *Navy w/ ship steering wheel:*
> 
> ...


I bought both of those when they went on sale. First of all, buy your waist size not waist size +2 like they tell you to. Second, the "leather" they use for the ends is very cheap. Third, if you want a belt you can wear and not worry about tearing up and only spend $10 then get one.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

^I'd grab one, but they apparently don't even make my waist size. Who knew


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

snakeroot said:


> Sierra Trading Post currently have some from .
> 
> I got a couple and they're rather nice.
> 
> Regards,


I just got one in Burgundy, today. They have sold out pretty quick on the smallest sizes. FYI, they seem to be a little short, but work. But with one of the e-mail coupons, it was about $11.00.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Kicking myself for not jumping on that. The only one in my waist size is in kelly green... not very versatile. Guess I'll just get a Leatherman if I want something made in the States.


----------



## Quintilianus (Sep 12, 2011)

Gentlemen, 

Are surcingle belts customarily limited to certain seasons, or would that depend on the colors involved?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Most theme belts are seasonal. That's why I like solids, two-tones and some tartans; they're GTG, anytime.


----------



## Quintilianus (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks! In that case, I'll probably get a navy blue one.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

*Meanwhile on the 'Bay*

Surcingles for USD 10 on eBay ( or or or ).

Seller is relatively new (122 transactions fed back) but claims to be the factory outlet for the "Tuttle Catalog".

Belts are said to have been made in NOLA, which would imply Torino as OEM.

Just ordered mine, so can't tell you more than that.

Regards,


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the PSA. I had wanted a cardigan, and saw the alpaca ones. I got the last size Small in Oat. The free shipping is nice, also.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Belt showed up today and I can confirm that, as suspected, it is a Torino. It was well packaged and showed up quickly, so (on that limited sample size) I can recommend the vendor.

Regards,


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I was unable to resist. I'll post a pic and offer a review when it arrives.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If you do a phone order, you can get that cotton LEBO surcingle for less than $15 under the current LE promo.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pics*

I received it today and can't say more than snakeroot did. The pics just complement his account.

Of those who bought these from STP or O'Connell's: Is the embossed logo pressed deeper, or the same?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

It looks the same. That dark green looks good.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I was looking for some reason that this was so cheap compared to elsewhere, and that was the only "issue" I could find. So, in light of its perfection, is Tuttle going under?

Green does seem to be what I gravitate to. I've also been in the market for a dark green blazer.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you need to size up on these? I wear a size 32 waist and didn't jump on the 34 belts when they were available. I'm wondering if a 32 would fit.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't measured it, but I have a feeling it runs smaller for size than LE/LEBO.

Speaking of which, that US-made cotton one can be had for less than $15 _straight_ from the LEBO site with code EM25FS until tonight. It's cotton web, but a really substantial one with great tabs and buckle.


----------

